# ganz einfache galerie



## m4mu5chk4 (12. März 2006)

hi

ich suche ein ganz einfaches galerie script!

es braucht keine thumbnails und sollte sich in nem popup öffnen indem sollte man dann einfach vor und zurück gehen können. die bilder sollten am besten einfach aus einem ordner ausgelesen werden...

hat jmd so ein script

danke im voraus mfg Philip


----------



## D@nger (12. März 2006)

Hm, wie sollte man mit HTML Bilder aus einem Ordner auslesen können? Öffne einfach eine Seite in einem Popup und erstelle zwei Links, einen um vorwärts und einen um rückwärts zu gehen. Fertig.


----------



## Maik (12. März 2006)

Der Thread wandert ins Javascript-Board ->  *Bildergallerie* oder *Slideshow*.


----------



## con-f-use (12. März 2006)

Wie mein Vorredner schon gesagt hat "bitte suchen", das Thema hatten wir im Javascript-Forum schon mindestens 15 Mal.

Dann möchte ich dich aber noch darauf hinweisen, dass das hier ein Forum ist und keine Script-Datenbank. Wenn du ein fertiges Script suchst und zu faul bist, es dir zu suchen geschweige denn es dir selbst zu schreiben bist du hier fehl am Platz. Wir erwarten solides Grundwissen und die Bereitschaft selbst so viel wie möglich zu arbeiten. Dein Script werden wir nicht für dich schreiben.


----------

